# Help: Ranchu goldfish (white stuff)



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I was just curious as to what the white stuff protruding from his wen/head area. It's like tiny white spots from what I can tell. I am unfortunately not home, so my mother is fish sitting. I am out of town. And I can't get water conditions. All I have is one photo. How would I go about treating it?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

A person I know who owns goldfish just replied to me and said during the winter they store protein up in their wens. Their digestive system works differently from summer to winter. That is what they said. Is this true?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Moving to appropriate section.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Moving to appropriate section.


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

He looks pretty young for a goldie (~1 yr old). In the absence of any other symptoms, those white spots look like wen spots. It's just a growth phase they go through as the wen develops. They should go away after a couple weeks.

Otherwise, keep an eye out for bacterial/fungal infection while the wen is developing, especially if the area turns a dark red (hit that with Kanaplex ASAP). If it starts to look light red, slimy/cloudy, or fuzzy, easiest cure is to daub the area with H2O2 using a moist (not dripping!) Q-tip. (Avoid eyes and gills when using H2O2.)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Zhylis said:


> He looks pretty young for a goldie (~1 yr old). In the absence of any other symptoms, those white spots look like wen spots. It's just a growth phase they go through as the wen develops. They should go away after a couple weeks.
> 
> Otherwise, keep an eye out for bacterial/fungal infection while the wen is developing, especially if the area turns a dark red (hit that with Kanaplex ASAP). If it starts to look light red, slimy/cloudy, or fuzzy, easiest cure is to daub the area with H2O2 using a moist (not dripping!) Q-tip. (Avoid eyes and gills when using H2O2.)


Thank you for the information!

As for the red (fungal infection), my oranda has a pimple like light red bump, under the eye. Is this what it is?


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Any chance you have a photo and age? If the goldies > 2 yr old and there are multiple bumps in that area (face, gill cover, and leading ray of the pectoral fins), it could be breeding tubercles. Otherwise, probably need a photo...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope. Not breeding stars. I'll try to get a photo when I arrive back home. Thanks for the help


----------

